# french - new men



## espagnolito75 (May 31, 2015)

Hello all !

i'm French, i have 33 years... 
1m74
93kgs

My favourite exercice is "Chest" ^^ ah ah ah

I live in Paris, and i love bodybuilding, i have start it at 18 years old...
Sorry for my english, really... 

I'm here for speacking whit new friends and give/received informations for AAS and diff?rents trainings...

See you later, and thanks for accept me in yours forum...

Espagnolito ^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome Frenchie. You're English is better than WP.


----------



## brazey (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

